# "Crowing" and "Stridor"



## medichopeful (Sep 30, 2009)

Alright, quick question.

I was doing some studying for EMT class, and I am a bit confused by something.  Is "crowing" and "stridor" the same thing?  This is from the Brady book, and I've only seen the word "crowing" in 1 or 2 places.  It's not even in the index.  I've looked online as well, but I can't get a definite answer, so I'm asking here.

Thanks for the help!

Eric


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 30, 2009)

Stridor is an abnormal, high-pitched, musical breathing sound caused by a blockage in the throat or voice box (larynx). It is usually heard when taking in a breath.

Crowing is sometimes used synonymously with stridor


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Sep 30, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Alright, quick question.
> 
> I was doing some studying for EMT class, and I am a bit confused by something. Is "crowing" and "stridor" the same thing? This is from the Brady book, and I've only seen the word "crowing" in 1 or 2 places. It's not even in the index. I've looked online as well, but I can't get a definite answer, so I'm asking here.
> 
> ...


 
Yes.  When a pt has stridor, like with laryngeobronchitis (croup) or epiglotitis (usually children but not exclusively), they will sound like a crow cawing.  Hence the term "crowing".


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 30, 2009)

*They are imprecise yet evocative.*

The crowing is almost always inadvertent or poorly controlled vibration of vocal cords or other neck structures, usually epiglotis, due to tough secretions, pseudomembrane, or inflamation. Not Good. (Can also be lodged foreign object, or pt simulated *inhalatory* "wheeze").

Prolonged frequent hacking deep coughs can cause laryngeal swelling due to repeated irritation and the forcing of blood into the upper body due to forceful Valsalvas of deep hard coughs. This can not only cause or exacerbate "crowing", but "whooping"....


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 30, 2009)

Okay, thanks everybody.


----------

